# Coach Intro



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone, Welcome to the new Coaching forum. 

I've noticed alot of interest in coaching and training on the forums over the years and decided to run the idea of a coaching forum by Gregg Kato and here we are. Gregg has put me in charge to moderate the forum and provide coaching info.

Who am I you say? I'm a long time User of Roadbikereview.com and cycling addict. I've been a practicing Doctor of Chiropratic in California for 10 years and I'm also a USAC licensed Cycling coach and work with Wenzelcoaching.com.

I've been racing for about 7 years and have finaly reached a point where I can commit more time to it. Those of you with children will understand. I have a beautiful 5 year old daughter that is starting school next week which allows me more time.

I'm currently a cat 3 and have done elite 1/2/3 races as well. I have my own cycling goals (Cat 1) and my own personal coach to help me achieve those. 

We work as a team At Wenzelcoaching.com, so if I don't know the answer to a question one of the other coaches surely will.

I Hope everyone enjoys the new forum. I'm new to the moderator gig so go easy on me until i'm up to speed!

Lee Shuemake


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

I think that this will be a very useful addition, thanks for donating you time and expertise.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

And congrats on finding a coaching company. You glad you chose wenzel?

If you're looking to mix it up, email me again.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Wenzel is great, no complaints.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

... from a client's standpoint, I have the exact same comment. 



Sub said:


> Wenzel is great, no complaints.


:thumbsup: 

I've gotten infinitely stronger in the last year. I hope to keep going.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for spending your time on the forum, I think its a great idea.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks greatly for what you're doing! Lucky us.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Not to kick up a hornet's nest, but what'd you think of those involuntary doping allegations and Rene? I was taken aback by that!


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*This is fantastic*

Lee,
Thanks so much for putting together this forum. As a fairly new coach (less than a year), I really appreciate the extra resource of dialoging with other coaches. 
My intro (short version):
My first road race was in 1983, first triathlon in 1985. Did triathlons until 1992, but an injury and a budding career caused me to leave racing until 2004. However, I never stopped riding (or tinkering with my bike, for that matter ;-)). My former career as a physicist, research analyst, and lecturer now serve me well as a coach.
Currently, I'm a Level 3 USAC Licensed coach, and hope to be Level 2 by November. I specialize in coaching women (I'm a woman). I have no affiliation with any coaching system (yet), but currently I'm reading books by Friel and Carmicheal. I also spend LOTS of time mulling over the writings of Ed Burke. I've always been a huge fan of Greg Lemond's writings. BTW, I'm always looking for good reading material (research studies, hard science as relates to bicycles and cycling), so if other coaches have a recommendation for me, please PM me.
I still race every once in a while, but purely for fun (and only mtb single speed races). I've also gotten into doing charity road rides, like the Aids Lifecycle ride. I look forward to contributing to this forum, and I promise to quote my sources, where appropriate, on this forum.
Lisa Hachadoorian
CycleMaven.Net


----------

